# Zeigt her eure Trails



## der-tick.de (30. Mai 2005)

Hi Leutz!

Ich bin vor zwei Wochen endlich "Besame Mucho" (Teufelsmühle Richtung Risswasserhütter bei Bad Herrenalb) gefahren und war überwältigt. Das ist ein Trail der einen hohen technischen Anspruch mit sich bringt. Genau deswegen gefiehl er mir richtig gut.        



(Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie)
Demnächst will ich seinen Bruder Richtung Michelsbach fahren, der dürfte genauso schwer sein.   

Wisst ihr weiterer solcher hartcore Wege im Schwarzwald oder in der Pfalz? 
Dann postet sie bitte hier!!!


----------



## caress (31. Mai 2005)

sieht echt verdammt nice aus..schöne dicke brocken dazwichen aber kein geröll das man nur rumrutscht..so mag ich das.
aber wie bekommst du da die kurve ??
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/7340/medium/IM001074a.jpg

AMOK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (31. Mai 2005)

Nich ich krieg da die Kurve sondern NoTalent, ein guter Kumpel von mir. 
Ist aber nicht schwer, da der Untergrund trotz dessen das er total feucht war, recht griffig war und er sich dort mit max 10km/h der Kurve näherte. 
Also geradewegs vorsichtig eingeschlagen, 1mm vor dem Geländer lang gedrückt und gut...   

Das ist das absolut Spassige an dem Trail. Nur Rumtricksen und nie richtig schnell werden (zumindest dann doppelt so schnell wieder abbremsen). Aber andererseits... Im Unteren Teil kommt man schon zu 40Km/H...


----------



## fez (31. Mai 2005)

freut mich dass euch die Runde gefällt!
Im Tour- und Spotguide (ganz oben im Browser sichtbar) steht auch ein kleines Vid davon. Ähnlich schwere Trails auf die Länge gibts keine mehr im Nordschwarzwald, auch in der Pfalz sind mir keine bekannt.

Ihr seid anscheinend nur das Teufelsloch gefahren - der ganze Trail besteht aber aus insgesamt drei sehr lohnenden und schwierigen Abschnitten: 
1. dem Plattenweg vom Langmartskopf zur Teufelsmühle
2. dem Zickzack-Pfad runter in Richtung Loffenau 
3. durchs Teufelsloch welchen ihr gefahren seid. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## speedygonzales (31. Mai 2005)

hi !

hat jemand ein GPS-Track oder Kartenauschnitt mit Markierte Strecke vom Besame Mucho /Teufelsloch/Gegend?
Ich höre immer wieder von dieser Strecke finde aber trotz intensive Suche leider nirgends eine Wegbeschreibung.


----------



## Froschel (31. Mai 2005)

fahr doch einfach mal mit


-_-


----------



## fez (31. Mai 2005)

ich sags doch... der Tour- und Spotguide des Forums liegt da ganz oben in der Leiste einfach zu versteckt...


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Mai 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ihr seid anscheinend nur das Teufelsloch gefahren - der ganze Trail besteht aber aus insgesamt drei sehr lohnenden und schwierigen Abschnitten:
> 1. dem Plattenweg vom Langmartskopf zur Teufelsmühle
> ...



Hi! Also wir sind direkt Richtung Teufelsloch von der Teufelsmühle aus gefahren, ja.
Richtung Loffenau wollt ich beim nächsten mal, dann aber nach ganz unten, sofern es denn lohnenswert ist.

Ähnlich schwere Trails dürften auch gerne im Süd-Schwarzwald oder Odenwald sein. Ich komme viel in der Welt rum... 
Schwerer dürfen sie auch sein. 
In Zürich kenne ich da haufenweise die Kategorie 5-7 sein dürften. Meist sind die mir aber zu verblockt. Und mit dem Lehmuntergrund macht das hier eh keinen richtigen Spass.


----------



## Cook (31. Mai 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ähnlich schwere Trails auf die Länge gibts keine mehr im Nordschwarzwald
> ...



Gibt es zwar noch einige, aber allgemein wird es zu problematisch, wenn sie zu bekannt werden. Dann wird nicht mehr geduldet, sondern gesperrt und das ist mit einem dieser Wege hier gerade passiert.
(Für mich war er eh unfahrbar...)


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Mai 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es zwar noch einige, aber allgemein wird es zu problematisch, wenn sie zu bekannt werden. Dann wird nicht mehr geduldet, sondern gesperrt und das ist mit einem dieser Wege hier gerade passiert.
> (Für mich war er eh unfahrbar...)


Dann erzähl mal wo der eine unfahrbare war, der jetzt gesperrt ist. Nur heiss machen und nichts erzählen ist ja blöde...   
Da glaub ich dir nicht, das du sowas kennst.


----------



## caress (31. Mai 2005)

ich bin in bad kreuznach mit trails seeehr zufrieden 
alos von wegen keine interessanten trails..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (31. Mai 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> das ist mit einem dieser Wege hier gerade passiert.


  

Wo wurde gesperrt ?


----------



## Cook (1. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wurde gesperrt ?



Sankenbach-Wasserfallweg


----------



## Triple F (1. Juni 2005)

So nen netten Abschnitt haben wir in Freiburg auch. Vom Kybfelsen Richtung Sohlacker. Der Abschnitt ist imho mind. genauso anspruchsvoll.

Ich kann mal Bilder machen, wenn ich oben bin...Aber evtl. hat ja sonst noch ein paar Pix davon...


----------



## Wooly (1. Juni 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Sankenbach-Wasserfallweg



schade der wahr schön !!!


----------



## fez (1. Juni 2005)

vom Kybfelsen oben direkt starten ist schwerer... 

Aber schon nach 5 m ist es hat auch schon wieder vorbei wenn ich mich da richtig erinnere...


----------



## Triple F (2. Juni 2005)

Ja, die Strecke ist kurz, aber ein ganz schöner Schlauch! Ich persönlich finde die Strecke verwinkelter als den BM-Trail - darunter leidet aber der Fahrspaß. BM hat aber den Vorteil, sehr viel länger und in der Schwiergkeit ansteigend zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (2. Juni 2005)

So wild ist der Kybbi auch net. Besame Mucho fand ich da besser.
Aber ich hab am Kandel was leckeres anzubieten. Trial lastig und ziemlich steil.
Allerdings auch nicht gerade lang aber nett    Hab´s ja schon mehrfach angeboten als Guide zu fahren aber irgendwie gibts doch recht wenig Freerider
im Südschwarzwald.  Und die Northern fraktion drückt sich ja immer erfolgreich, gell Frank   

Na vielleicht wird´s ja zum Bikejam "Reloaded" was...

Gruß Marc

Ps: ein kleiner Vorgeschmack


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juni 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> So wild ist der Kybbi auch net. Besame Mucho fand ich da besser.
> Aber ich hab am Kandel was leckeres anzubieten. Trial lastig und ziemlich steil.
> Allerdings auch nicht gerade lang aber nett    Hab´s ja schon mehrfach angeboten als Guide zu fahren aber irgendwie gibts doch recht wenig Freerider
> im Südschwarzwald.  Und die Northern fraktion drückt sich ja immer erfolgreich, gell Frank
> ...


Das sieht ja ganz nett aus. Das hatte ich damals nicht gesehen, als ich da oben auf dem Kandel stand. Muss ich wohl mal wieder hoch... 

Den Trail vom Kybfelsen kenne ich auch. Kurz aber schö. Allerdings ist dort ein Bike mit möglichst kurzem Radstand gold wert. Ich finde den auch verdammt verblockt. BM ist da wirklich gutes Mittelmass aus technisch anspruchsvoll und Fahrfluss.

Ich hab mal in meinem Kopf und in den Top50 gekramt und folgendes Zip zusammengestellt. Es enthält ein paar OVL-Dateien die Trails im Murgtal zeigen. Zum einen BM (die direkte Variante) zum anderen die Abfahrt nach Lautenbach (zumindest oben sehr Anspruchsvoll).

Dann noch die Abfahrt vom Langmartskopf Richtung Murgtal, die im unteren Stück so einiges an technischen Raffinessen bietet, sofern man allerdings den Weg noch findet... Vor nem Jahr war das schon Arg schwierig.

Von der Abfahrt vom Sandberg hab ich nur gehört, soll auch nicht ohne sein. 

Und die Abfahrt von der Hohen Wanne hatte ich nur mal so gefunden... Sah auf der Karte gut aus... Müsste man mal erfahren. 

Also falls jemand Bilder von den Dingern hat, nur her damit!

OVL's


----------



## fez (2. Juni 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Zum einen BM (die direkte Variante)


 
wie..., direkte Variante ?



			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> zum anderen die Abfahrt nach Lautenbach (zumindest oben sehr Anspruchsvoll).


Du meinst den Zickzackweg, neben dem Turm der Teufelmühle links runter Richtung Lautenbach ? Das wäre der zweite Teilabschnitt von BM,



			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Dann noch die Abfahrt vom Langmartskopf Richtung Murgtal, die im unteren Stück so einiges an technischen Raffinessen bietet, sofern man allerdings den Weg noch findet...


 
Seltsam, wo ist denn da ein schwieriger Trail ? Langmartskopf, Langmartskopfhütte, alte Weinstrasse und der ganze vom Lothar verwüstete Bereich ? Ziemlich weit unten bei den Orgelfelsen? 



			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Abfahrt vom Sandberg hab ich nur gehört, soll auch nicht ohne sein.


 Ich glaube da hat der crossie mal was von erzählt...


----------



## fez (2. Juni 2005)

Nils hat mir den Trail mal gezeigt: die ersten 3 m direkt vom Kybfelsen VORNE nach links runter... saublödes Absturzgelände. Marc ist es anscheinend mal gefahren.


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam, wo ist denn da ein schwieriger Trail ? Langmartskopf, Langmartskopfhütte, alte Weinstrasse und der ganze vom Lothar verwüstete Bereich ? Ziemlich weit unten bei den Orgelfelsen?


Ja bei den Orgelfelsen gibts ein paar Sektionen die nicht ohne sind. Aber ist auch schon länger her, das ich da durch gekommen bin. Oben ist es eher einer von den sehr schnellen Singletrails (>40km/h).

Nochmals zu BM kannst du mir mal die orinal Strecke als OVL schicken? Ich fahre immer direkt von der Teufelsmühle los. Entweder Richtung Teufelsloch oder ebend nach Lautenbach.


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Nils hat mir den Trail mal gezeigt: die ersten 3 m direkt vom Kybfelsen VORNE nach links runter... saublödes Absturzgelände. Marc ist es anscheinend mal gefahren.


Fahrbar ist es definitiv, bin den schon mit meinem Hardtail runter. 

Hast du eigentlich mal ne Beschreibung wo man den Elbentrail findet und wo man Buscame Mucho findet?


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ziemlich weit unten bei den Orgelfelsen?


Zwischen den Orgelfelsen durch gibt es eine etwas technischere Sektion, die ich vor Jahren ein paar Mal gefahren bin. In meiner etwas angestaubten Erinnerung ist das Stück aber auch nicht viel länger als am Mahlberg hinten runter und technisch etwas weniger anspruchsvoll.

Danach kommt noch ein längerer (3-4km) Singletrail durch den Wald, der etwa Pfalz-Niveau hat, also ohne technische Schwierigkeiten, aber sehr schmal und mitten durch den Wald. Immer an der Hangkante entlang, relativ flach abfallend.

Ich weiss aber überhaupt nicht mehr, wo man da raus kommt und wie man den Einstieg an den Orgelfelsen findet, bin halt immer hinterher gefahren. Aber letzten Sonntag war einer von meinen früheren Kumpels dabei, der müsste die Strecke gut kennen. Bei Gelegenhait werde ich ihn auf die Strecke ansprechen und evtl. mal wieder mit ihm abfahren.


----------



## fez (3. Juni 2005)

es gibt dort noch den "Jägerpfad" von Reichental immer am Hang entlang bis vor nach Scheuern. Der ist sehr hübsch und recht lang. Aber von den Orgelfelsen kommt man eigentlich nicht direkt darauf. Falls aber doch eine Verbindung existiert wäre das ein klasse Trail. Schade ist nur dass man ab Scheuern nur noch recht umständlich - und vor allem ziemlich langweilig hoch auf die Teufelsmühle zurückkommt.


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Schade ist nur dass man ab Scheuern nur noch recht umständlich - und vor allem ziemlich langweilig hoch auf die Teufelsmühle zurückkommt.


Ich glaube nicht, dass das der Trail ist, den ich damals gefahren bin. Im Murgtal waren wir IMO nicht.

Wir sind anschließend immer nach Hause (KA) gefahren - klar langweilig - aber von da sind wir schließlich gekommen. Das war mit die längste Tour, die ich mit dem MTB gemacht habe. Zum Abschluss dann noch bei den Seven Hills vorbei, ach - das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Strider (4. Juni 2005)

Ich hab mich neulich mal an BM versucht ( und bin auf dem Zick Zack weg oft abgestiegen aber übung mach ja bekanntlich den meister.   ) 
Ich bin nach dem zickzack weg scharf rechts wieder hoch. 
Wie weit muss ich da fahren um den anfang vom teufelsloch trail zu finden?
Ich bin irgendwan einfach in ner kurve geradeaus von dem Weg weg und bin dann direkt auf dem Teufelslochtrail bei der Bildtafel gelandent, ab da ist er ja nichtmehr so schwer (richtung strasse und dann plotsägemühle)
Wo kommt man hin wenn man an der Bildtafel weiter abwärts fährt? Ist das fahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (7. Juni 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich neulich mal an BM versucht ( und bin auf dem Zick Zack weg oft abgestiegen aber übung mach ja bekanntlich den meister.   )
> Ich bin nach dem zickzack weg scharf rechts wieder hoch.
> Wie weit muss ich da fahren um den anfang vom teufelsloch trail zu finden?
> Ich bin irgendwan einfach in ner kurve geradeaus von dem Weg weg und bin dann direkt auf dem Teufelslochtrail bei der Bildtafel gelandent, ab da ist er ja nichtmehr so schwer (richtung strasse und dann plotsägemühle)
> Wo kommt man hin wenn man an der Bildtafel weiter abwärts fährt? Ist das fahrbar?


An welcher Bildertafel meinst du? Wenn du die an der Risswasserhütte meinst, meinst du sicher den Trail Richtung Bad Herrenalb, die "Risswasen" hinunter. Der ist im Gegensatz zum Besame Mucho recht simpel. Man kann zwar ab und an ne Kante zum Sprung umformen, aber da gehört viel Spieltrieb dazu. Ansonsten ist es einfach nur ein Heizertrail ohne richtig scharfe Kurven.   

Falls du allerdings den Trail meinst, der nach oben geht, finger weg! Der führt die ersten 100m fahrbar den Berg hoch, dann liegen haufenweise Bäume über den Weg und dann kommst du ins Hochmoor. Viel Spass beim versinken.   

Falls du allerdings direkt an der Plotzsägemühle meinst, gibt es dort zwei Stück an einer Bildertafel. Der eine geht runter richtung Bad Herrenalb. Der ist allerdings ziemlich schnell ne Fortstautobahn. 
Der den Berg hoch geht ist fast identisch, ziemlich bald ne Forstautobahn. Hab ich auch nicht mehr als Traumtrail in Erinnerung. Und er führt nur auf den nächsten Höhenweg.


----------



## fez (7. Juni 2005)

nach der Bildtafel *auf* dem Teufelslochtrail gehts zwar noch ein wenig abwärts und ist ganz interessant - das eigentlich spannende aber ist oberhalb, bis zur Tafel hin. 
Ich fahre den Zickzackweg nur bis man zum erstenmal auf den geschotterten Forstweg kommt. Diesen nach rechts hoch, rechterhand ist der Oskar-Schober-Brunnen, dann diesen Forstweg wieder bergab weiter bis links eine Bank und ein Geländer steht - der Einstieg zum eigentlichen Teufelslochtrail. Natürlich kann man den Zickzackweg auch bis ganz an sein Ende fahren - aber ich finde diese letzten Meter zwar nett aber nicht soo lohnend.


----------



## Strider (8. Juni 2005)

Ich meinte die tafel auf dem Trail. Werde wohl nächste Woche das mal wieder ausprobieren, am WE ist mir da zu viel verkehr.


----------



## fez (8. Juni 2005)

ich fahre bei der Tafel, direkt beim supersteilen Abbruch, nach rechts weg in Richtung Strasse - auch landschaftlich echt ein Erlebnis !

Hier steht übrigens immernoch eine Wette aus wer auf dieser Rechtsquerung das schwierige Stück aufwärts in der Schlucht fährt...


----------

